# Any one else using maids



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Three years ago I made and agreement with a maid service.
On Larger Upscale remodels they would do a full clean for $90 if I would introduce them to the owners. It has worked out well for both of us as it has helped my reputation and they have several new clients. Any one else doing something like this?

Craig


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Darn, thought you were going to post pictures!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Are they french? :thumbup:

I have been looking into this but unfortunately, business has been slow. I've been doing smaller jobs where a total clean up hasn't been necessary. Once things pick up again, I will definitely be searching. I think customers will enjoy this.


----------



## abacab (Sep 16, 2009)

I use my secretary. She's young and appreciates the work.


----------



## JeffeVerde (Oct 4, 2009)

abacab said:


> I use my secretary. She's young and appreciates the work.


That's illegal in most states. . . Oh, wait - you mean for _cleaning_ services.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Most cleaning companies nowadays use hispanic maids (illegal or not I don't know?)... to keep cost down (low pay, long work hour) :whistling


----------



## JeffeVerde (Oct 4, 2009)

SelfContract said:


> Most cleaning companies nowadays use hispanic maids (illegal or not I don't know?)... to keep cost down (low pay, long work hour) :whistling


That varies regionally, but was there a point to your comment? In my experience (which is plenty, here in SoCal), most "Hispanic" workers (maids, laborers, or otherwise) bust a$$, putting in a hard day's work for often much less than they should be paid.

To the original topic, +1 to bringing in a maid service for post-cleanup. High-end clients especially respond to the "special treatment". But it makes a strong impression with any client and helps with referals _"...and not only that, they even brought in a maid service to clean the house when they were done!"_.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I've been thinking that I should do that--for years.

I can't believe the small amount that you are paying. I'll have to ask around.Great customer service.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Great idea, last impression is the lasting impression


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

We use a cleaning service for larger jobs. Usally cost me around 100-120 bucks but is worth every penny. They clean so much better than we do. great impression on HO


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

charimon said:


> Three years ago I made and agreement with a maid service.
> On Larger Upscale remodels they would do a full clean for $90 if I would introduce them to the owners. It has worked out well for both of us as it has helped my reputation and they have several new clients. Any one else doing something like this?
> 
> Craig


I've looked into this off and on for the last 4 years. I have yet to find a cleaning service that understood the idea was for them to gain a new customer. Haven't found a cleaning service with an owner who warmed to the idea unless we were paying full price for their service.

You ask them what their customer acquisition costs are and they don't even know what you are talking about.


----------



## Rivers (Feb 8, 2009)

I know what you're saying Mike but I don't expect them to work for nothing. 

The maid service I use will go in and do it for cost. Usually thats 2-3 hours with 2-3 ladies for about $90 or less. For small cleaning jobs they don't charge me at all. The maid service owner cleans it herself. If they sign a contract to clean the house on a regular basis I don't pay either...Cheap enough for me and its clean for the HO. Helps leave that warm fuzzy feeling in the HO's minds...

I always trying to help them out with referals and they do the same for me. Works out really well

Riley


----------



## FremontREO (Sep 30, 2009)

*maids*

I use a service here called "Barely Cleaning" butt not much cleaning but worth the money and I usually get the referrals. :tongue_smilie:


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I have done this in the past on larger jobs and can say clients really appreciate it. 

Great idea to "partner" with a maid service. I think I will look into that.


----------



## 10fingers (Jan 5, 2008)

I hire them during and after construction. I even have a porta poti on site to keep the workers out of the clients space as much as possible.


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

This sounds like a good idea.


----------



## moyneur (Oct 12, 2009)

*Maid service*

Yes Craig,
I use a maid service for project, and it's well worth it.
Joe


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Great idea.
It gives the very nice impression that you really care.


----------



## datajam (Jul 4, 2009)

On most of our dirty, dusty, or large projects we include a "Clean-Up Crew" charging our customer for the cleaning crew to come in after the work completed to clean up the entire interior of the project. It includes everything necessary to put the place in order. The gal we use comes in with a couple of people and has it done in a few hours. She has worked with us for quite a while and now will even do "touch up" if we miss something minor.

datajam


----------



## 517group (Oct 20, 2009)

*cleaning service*

i use them with difficult customers


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. It is great to know that others have the same mentality kinda scary too.
Craig


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

I worked for a GC many years ago that would bring in this cleaning crew at the end of commercial jobs. The company was called Amazon Women and they barely wore anything. Let me tell you...the end of the job was always a highlight.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

in the past the homes ive worked on had a maid service come in right before the move in. lately though as we widdle down the work in the house as a room is complete we generally clean it right out, i personally like doing this then closing the door as i know that room is done although our subs seem to think a completely cleaned out room is a workspace for them...........

but back to maids, on the last house, a few of us on the crew were trying to use one of the maids but that was for other tasks :shifty:


----------

